

What Silicon Valley Refuses to Learn from Steve Jobs - taylodl
http://venturebeat.com/2014/07/13/what-silicon-valley-refuses-to-learn-from-steve-jobs/

======
taylodl
Technology is necessary but not sufficient for building great products and
services. What the article didn't mention is people are looking for ways to
simplify their lives and manage complexity. They desire simple tools allowing
them to easily achieve those aims.

